# Gucci shoe sizing?



## 1gunner

Thinking about picking up a new pair if Gucci Bit loafers online. I'm unsure about sizing and don't have access to any Gucci stores locally. How is the fit? Do they tend to run large/small narrow/wide? I wear a 10D in a Cole Haan Bennett and an 11D in a Allen Edmonds Bruzzano if this gives you a reference point. Thanks.


----------



## TMMKC

1gunner said:


> Thinking about picking up a new pair if Gucci Bit loafers online. I'm unsure about sizing and don't have access to any Gucci stores locally. How is the fit? Do they tend to run large/small narrow/wide? I wear a 10D in a Cole Haan Bennett and an 11D in a Allen Edmonds Bruzzano if this gives you a reference point. Thanks.


In my experience with Gucci loafers, I found the "classic" model runs a little short for me...though that is purely my experience (11D, nealry flat footed). It may very well be in the way the shoe is constructed that pushes my foot forward. However, they did fit very well accross the instep. I own a pair of dressier Gucci bit loafers (high vamp, longer more squared-off toe) that fit me very well...so it's probably just that style.

If you wear an 11D Bruzzano, because that model runs about a half size short, you should be fine with an 11D Gucci. I suggest you check out the Alden Cape Cod too.


----------



## Cvt50

I recently purchased a pair of loafers from the classic line. I am a 13D in AE, but the Gucci 12 fit me perfectly. 

If you are going to buy without trying them on, I would recommend making sure the seller has a generous return/exchange policy.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Given the soft leathers in Gucci loafers, I can go down an half size for the loafers to make sure there is no heel slippage.


----------



## Bob_Brooks

Go down a half size, best to try them on if you can.


----------



## dport86

I've bought gucci shoes every year from the US boutiques for the last 15 years. In the last 3 years, Gucci has changed the sizing on men's shoes to make them much more generous in almost every line. it started from the athletic shoes, moved into fashion and ended up in the classic line. I normally take a US 8D. Would take the same in a Gucci. Now I find I'm looking for a size 6 or 6.5. So you really have to try these on.


----------



## coopsamuels

dport86 said:


> I've bought gucci shoes every year from the US boutiques for the last 15 years. In the last 3 years, Gucci has changed the sizing on men's shoes to make them much more generous in almost every line. it started from the athletic shoes, moved into fashion and ended up in the classic line. I normally take a US 8D. Would take the same in a Gucci. Now I find I'm looking for a size 6 or 6.5. So you really have to try these on.


Agreed 100%. I had a pair of bit loafers several years ago that were 10s (my actual shoe size or at least what it measures) and just bought some new ones - yesterday in fact - that are 8.5s. I could probably wear the 9s but I went small cause I like my loafers a little bit snug cause they stretch out. I'd say order a size down depending on how you like them to fit.


----------



## nolan50410

I got a great deal on a pair of Gucci cap toe oxfords right after Christmas. I normally wear a 12 in loafers and am probably a 12.5 for lace ups. The Gucci pair is a 12 and has ample room in the toe, close to what I'd consider a standard 13. They aren't wider then normal, but I would say they run longer then standard sizes.


----------



## David Reeves

1gunner said:


> Thinking about picking up a new pair if Gucci Bit loafers online. I'm unsure about sizing and don't have access to any Gucci stores locally. How is the fit? Do they tend to run large/small narrow/wide? I wear a 10D in a Cole Haan Bennett and an 11D in a Allen Edmonds Bruzzano if this gives you a reference point. Thanks.


Narrow and long/big to size a bit like Prada


----------



## jordong

Cvt50 said:


> I recently purchased a pair of loafers from the classic line. I am a 13D in AE, but the Gucci 12 fit me perfectly.
> 
> If you are going to buy without trying them on, I would recommend making sure the seller has a generous return/exchange policy.


Gucci are normally European sized. So, you should go up one size to get US size. A Gucci 12 would be a US 13.


----------



## Infrasonic

I only have one pair, but I concur they run long on their sizing. I'm normally a UK 9.5/10. My Guccis are EUR 42.5 (UK 8.5) and fit great with room left in the toebox.


----------



## Doctor Damage

dport86 said:


> I've bought gucci shoes every year from the US boutiques for the last 15 years. In the last 3 years, Gucci has changed the sizing on men's shoes to make them much more generous in almost every line. it started from the athletic shoes, moved into fashion and ended up in the classic line. I normally take a US 8D. Would take the same in a Gucci. Now I find I'm looking for a size 6 or 6.5. So you really have to try these on.





coopsamuels said:


> Agreed 100%. I had a pair of bit loafers several years ago that were 10s (my actual shoe size or at least what it measures) and just bought some new ones - yesterday in fact - that are 8.5s. I could probably wear the 9s but I went small cause I like my loafers a little bit snug cause they stretch out. I'd say order a size down depending on how you like them to fit.


They've certainly changed something, whether the sizing or the labelling. Five years ago I tried on the current classic model and 10.5D seemed right, but last fall I did it again and 9.5D seemed right. I bet the current D width is the old E width, probably to bring them in line with European standard widths and make them universal across the planet.


----------



## Lancette

How do the vintage Gucci bit loafers fit? 
Generally, a 41 EU equals and 8 US.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Cvt50 said:


> I recently purchased a pair of loafers from the classic line. I am a 13D in AE, but the Gucci 12 fit me perfectly.


Sizing between models varies quite a bit too. But from personal experience, going down a full size from your AE/Alden size is correct for the 015938 model.


----------

